# Egg production in female piranhas



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

When do female piranhas produce and carry eggs? I know they cannot carry them when they're not sexually mature but when they are do they ALWAYS carry eggs or is it something environmental that triggers them to produce the eggs only at certain times?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I think every female automatically start carrying eggs when they reach 6"+


----------

